# صناعة البيتومين والعوازل



## ابو العزي (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا لدي مصنع بيتومين في جده فمن لديه الخبرة في تصنيع العوازل وفي خلطات البيتومين التكرم وإفادتي جزاكم الله كل خير

أخوكم
أبو عبدالله

 يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## atefawad (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاستاذ الكريم*

الاستاذ الكريم 
انا مهندس مصرى عندى خبره عشر سنوات فى مجال صناعه البيتومين ومواد العزل على البارد والمستحلبات وعملت بالخليج ثلاث سنوات بالامارات والسعوديه ونستطيع التعاون وافادتك باذن الله التواصل على الاميل ×××××××××××××××××
يمنع بتاتا وضع العناوين


----------



## علاء الدين أمين (20 أبريل 2011)

*استطيع مساعدتك اخى*

انا اعمل فى شركة كيميا لمنتجات البناء بمصر وهى اكبر شركة متخصصه فى صناعة البيتومين على البارد بكل انواعه :
1- بيتومين w.b بأساس مائى
2- بيتومين w.b.r مطاطى بأساس مائى 
3- بيتومين s.b باساس مذيبات 
4- بيتومين مؤكسد s.b باساس مذيبات 
5- بيتومين مطاطى بأساس مائى لعمل طبقات عزل ذات سمك كبير وهذا النوع بديل للممبرين وسهل التنفيذ .


----------



## جنتل غزة (12 يناير 2014)

انا محتاج مهندس للشراء طرق صناعة مواد البيتومين (للاشخاص الجادين)


----------

